# NBT Map Update



## drunkwithpower (Feb 29, 2016)

Has anyone gotten a "base variant not determinable" error after hitting the identify button in E-SYS? The details mention something about the diagnostic address being incorrect. I have an F25 (2014 X3) and I am using E-SYS 3.26.1 and 0x63 as the dignostic address.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## f10bimmer (Dec 19, 2015)

Did you input the correct region code and year of map update in the batch file?


----------



## drunkwithpower (Feb 29, 2016)

I figured it out. I was an idiot and assumed since the software responded with a "Connection Established" dialogue box that I was indeed connected. Come to find out I had hard coded an IP into the inteface long ago for work and forgot about it. So, I was not connected and I was the cause of my own pain...lol. Anyway, I input the diagnostic code and everything worked great. The map update is running now.

Thanks!


----------



## f10bimmer (Dec 19, 2015)

Lol I see


----------



## semgok (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi,

I have NBT EVO and "Road Map Europe EVO 2015-3+" so i have two questions.If you can answer me,i will be happy.

1) Is it possible to generate FSC code with "FSC generator for NBT" or i need to use different generator software for NBT EVO ?
2) The map that is mention above is the latest maps or 2016 map has been built for EVO ?

Thank you.


----------



## foisamoi (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi,
can you tell me which is the last version of map (NBT Evo)?
Thank you very much


----------



## ccnonerf15 (Feb 3, 2018)

foisamoi said:


> Hi,
> can you tell me which is the last version of map (NBT Evo)?
> Thank you very much


Road Map North America EVO 2017-4

https://mega.nz/#F!cuQwlSqb!Gsf38W459gG-Vqg8a5e1Tg


----------



## davejack (Aug 9, 2017)

bmw map download at this website
http://www.car-auto-repair.com/


----------



## ccnonerf15 (Feb 3, 2018)

North America NEXT 2018-1.torrent

https://mega.nz/#!RjY0nCyS!V_bvfs0sfS3S0BfrBQbwNFBjgT9gQZPtRYJ_50X5xWI


----------

